# Italian embassy: premium rate number of €1.70 per minute.



## Brianp (9 Nov 2006)

I'm planning a trip to Rome, but require a visa to enter Italy. The Embassy's procedure is that you have to phone a call centre and make an appointment to apply for this visa. you are not allowed to contact the embassy directly. The call centre number that you have to phone is a premium rate number of €1.70 per minute. I required a cancellation appointment to try and get this visa asap but was told that i had to keep phoning back to see if there were any cancellations, everytime costing €1.70 per minute and everytime i phoned, had to listen to all the mumbo jumbo which takes ages. How is it possible that embassy's are allowed to use these premium rate charges.?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

[broken link removed]?


> If you have a complaint about  our outsourced call centre please e-mail:
> 
> italydubcustomerservice@abtran.com


----------



## Brianp (9 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

thanks  
Have just sent them email... i await the reply, if any.


----------



## Towger (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

You can call into them to make an appointment! I was in there a few months ago with the wife. I think there is a 6 week waiting list for an appointment and then when another few weeks to process the application. In all it takes *much* longer than what they say on their web site. You have to wait outside the gate in to cold for your allocated time and if they are running late you can admire the peeling paint work on their fine Georgian building. (Sorry I just notice these things.) When we got inside there was a shouting match going on with someone in front of us.... All in all a very Italian experience. 

I since heard that people are now getting a visa for another Schengen country and going to Italy on it.

PS: Brian, have you seen the charges for the American embassy.

Towger

Edit : Fixed spelling!


----------



## zag (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

I know an Italian living in Ireland who needed to reigster his children (for passport purposes) in the Embassy.  He was flabbergasted and bemused by the goings on in the Embassy for what should be a simple job.  I think he also commented on the shouting matches and posturing he had to sit through.

I can't remember how long it took him in the end, but it was a long time.  They seemed to be very procedure-bound there.

z


----------



## Vanilla (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

Forgive my ignorance, what is a Shagwan country?


----------



## TarfHead (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*



Vanilla said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is a Shagwan country?


 
Schengen ?


----------



## Vanilla (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

OK, thanks Tarfhead, makes sense.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*




> *Ireland's participation in the Schengen Agreement
> 
> *In accordance with the protocol to the Treaty of Amsterdam, Ireland can take part in all or part of the Schengen arrangements if all of the  Schengen Group Member States and a representative of the Irish government vote unanimously in favour within the Council of the European Union.
> 
> *Ireland is party to the Schengen Agreement, but not for visa purposes.* This means that Irish nationals will be required to bring their passports with them when travelling within the Schengen area.


----------



## Brianp (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*



Towger said:


> You can call into them to make an appointment! I was in there a few months ago with the wife. I think there is a 6 week waiting list for an appointment and then when another few weeks to process the application.


Their rules have changed since you were there. as from the 30th September all appointments have to made through their call centre. no exceptions.


----------



## Brianp (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*



			
				zag said:
			
		

> They seemed to be very procedure-bound there.


 
its like talking to a brick wall. No compassion,


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

You mean their outsourced call center or people in the embassy itself?


----------



## Brianp (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*



			
				Towger said:
			
		

> PS: Brian, have you seen the charges for the American embassy.


 
please dont tell me its worse? I Plan to travel to new york next year some time too.


----------



## Brianp (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*



ClubMan said:


> You mean their outsourced call center or people in the embassy itself?


 
The people in the embassy itself. the staff in the call centre were always helpful and friendly.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Brianp (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*



ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed]


 
Bring on Michael O'Leary . Low cost calls!!


----------



## Cligereen (12 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*

Just to let you know, the British Embassy in Dublin are at the same thing regarding passport applications. Premium rate phone line to an outsourced call-centre for any information required. I did e-mail them complaining but have never heard a word back. Seems to be fashionable money-making venture.

Clig.


----------



## Towger (13 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*



Cligereen said:


> Just to let you know, the British Embassy in Dublin are at the same thing regarding passport applications. Premium rate phone line to an outsourced call-centre for any information required.


I think the American Embassy started the money making game. The Brittish Embassy is a joy to deal. Fill in the form on line, post in your passport and money and get you passport/visa back a few days later. It costs money, but the system works. 

Towger.


----------



## Brianp (13 Nov 2006)

*Re: Italian embassy*



Towger said:


> I think the American Embassy started the money making game. The Brittish Embassy is a joy to deal. Fill in the form on line, post in your passport and money and get you passport/visa back a few days later. It costs money, but the system works.
> 
> Towger.


 
That would be the same as the greek system. They were a joy to work with. everything handled by post. The Italian embassy is different. you have to appear in person and be interviewed before a visa will be issued.
I have to drive up from Galway for this interview which i think lasts around 20 min and then drive back down again. What a waste of time.... 7 hours min in a car for that day.


----------



## jrewing (13 Nov 2006)

I don't understand this thing about handing in your visa application in person. My wife needs a visa for Germany, so we have to drive from Clare to Dublin for her to hand it in, and sign the application form in their presence. She is already has to produce plenty of evidence to prove who she as is part of application, not sure why they need to see her in person.

Surely embassies realize that people do live outside the Pale. Couldn't a Garda stamped passport copy suffice ?

On a related note, does anybody know the reason why Ireland (or UK) is not signed up to the Schengen visa agreement ? will this happen in the foreseeable future ?


----------



## Towger (13 Nov 2006)

From the shouting match!!, I learned that that system now works as follows:

They take you passport number (or maybe Garda card number).
Enter it into the computer linked to the Garda National Immigration Bureau.
If the computer is happy that you are legally resident in Ireland, a visa is printed.
If the computer is not happy, no visa, end of story; That is the way the system now works, no matter who you are, what letters you have, not even a letter from the Pope him self, what was done in the past, not worth my job issuing visa, any complaints about you will come back to the embassy and I will be fired. etc etc.

So to answer your question, Yes you should be able to just post in Passport and depending on what the computer says get a visa by return of post. It would even reduce their staff's blood pressure.

Towger.

Edit:

You need to hand in the passport, as the visa is a (security) sticker covering a whole page.

We are not part Schengen visa agreement because the UK is not. If we were, we could not have 'Common Travel Area' between Ireland and Britton. ie we would need passports to go to the UK. The UK are not as they do not have ID cards (any more), are separated by the sea and ruled Queen etc!

Towger


----------



## Brianp (13 Nov 2006)

Towger said:


> So to answer your question, Yes you should be able to just post in Passport and depending on what the computer says get a visa by return of post. It would even reduce their staff's blood pressure.




Towger.

" All visa applications must be presented complete with all documents in order to be accepted and processed. Any application that has documents missing will be refused. No discussion will be entered into. *Furthermore, no documents will be accepted via fax or by post.*
All persons intending to make a visa application *must do so in person*, as a positive proof of identification as necessary"


----------



## Brianp (24 Dec 2006)

Just to end off the story. I made the trip to dublin for my interview with the Embassy. the whole experience happened so quick. I Walked in, sat down, was the only person there., only waited 10 minutes to be attended to. I was asked my for my name and documents, I handed over the necessary papers. He made some small talk, we laughed , he smiled, i smiled. i paid the €35 and then drove back to Galway. 8  hours in a car for a 15 minute meeting. Visa arrrived two days later.


----------

